# [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)



## pcfreak26 (17. Juni 2011)

*[Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Wie Schon im Titel angedeutet möchte Ich einen Bilderthread erstellen mit Oldies.

Alles ist erlaubt was bis 1996 gebaut wurde, auch Spielekonsolen.

Gemoddete Exemplare sind natürlich auch erwünscht.

Ich fange mal an mit meinen verbliebenden Oldies, welche Ich über die Jahre retten konnte (sind leider nur 2)

1. Commodore Amiga 2000 Rev.B
    Commodore A2091 SCSI Controller mit 2MB Fast Ram
    1GB IBM SCSI HDD [Orginal war eine 52MB Quantum HDD verbaut]
    Mitsumi SCSI Brenner
    2x FDD 800KB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Amiga 500 (Angaben folgen, muss den erstmal wieder aufmachen, bisher keine Zeit dafür gehabt)
   512 KB C0 Ram Erweiterung (das interne Modul)
   Alfa Power IDE&Fast Ram Adapter für 2,5"&3,5" HDD´s (Leider Ohne Netzteil)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Fotos werden noch nachgefügt.

Beide sind voll Einsatzfahig, was mich natürlich sehr erfreut!

Edit: Fotos des Innenlebens sind natürlich auch erwünscht.

Edit 2: Auf Anregung hin dürfen zusätzlich Geräte mit Kultstatus jüngeren Datum (PS2, XBOX, etc.) mit aufgeführt werden, aber in diesen Fällen keine Standart-Versionen bitte


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht's mit Konsolen aus?


----------



## pcfreak26 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1992 gebaut)*



watercooled schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit Konsolen aus?


 
Alles ist erlaubt was bis 1996 gebaut wurde, auch Spielekonsolen.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2011)

Ok dann leider nicht. Ich könnte dir ne PS1 und Spielesammlung oder ne N64 zeigen, aber das war nach 1992


----------



## pcfreak26 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1992 gebaut)*



watercooled schrieb:


> Ok dann leider nicht. Ich könnte dir ne PS1 und Spielesammlung oder ne N64 zeigen, aber das war nach 1992


 
Kannst de trotzdem mit reinhauen, aber eben baujahr anmerken, will es da mal nicht so genau nehmen, weil beide Konsolen haben schon etwas (PS1 hat Kultstatus bei vielen). Stimmt aber, die PS1 kam 1996 und das N64 keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt. Ps1 ist auf jedenfall gültig, Ich erweitere den Rahmen ein wenig, da war Ich zu kurzsichtig!


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2011)

Schreib doch wieder bis 1992 und erlaubt sind ältere Geräte mit Kultstatus


----------



## pcfreak26 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut)*



watercooled schrieb:


> Schreib doch wieder bis 1992 und erlaubt sind ältere Geräte mit Kultstatus



Auch eine Idee, aber mir sind noch so einge Exemplare eingefallen die nicht unbedingt Kult hatten aber dennoch in dem Zeitrahmen 1992-1996 auf dem Markt waren. Daher werde Ich deine Idee tlw. implementieren was den Kultstatus angeht.

Mal sehen was zusammen kommt!


----------



## Jan565 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Die PS1 kam 1994 raus mal als anmerkung.

Werde dann mal meine Sammlung Fotografieren müssen 

Dazu werden gehören, 

Game boy (1989, wenn ich ihn finde)
PS1 
N64
SNES
C64 2
Amiga A 500

was zwar nicht so alt ist, aber trotzdem Kult und doch ziemlich Retro, die Dreamcast!


----------



## Tobucu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Muss mal auf den Dachboden von den Eltern schauen und Fotografieren.
Müste noch C 64 mit Datasete & Diskettenlaufwerk , Amiga 500, Amiga 1200 und wahrscheinlich  noch ein Atari 2600 ST rumliegen.


----------



## pcfreak26 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Die PS1 kam 1994 raus mal als anmerkung.


Habs kontrolliert und du hast recht mit dem Erscheinungsdatum in Japan, in Europa wurde sie aber erst im 4 Quartal 1995 eingeführt, laut Wikipedia, also lag Ich gar nicht mal so falsch.


----------



## pcfreak26 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*



Tobucu schrieb:


> Amiga 1200



Der würde mich Interressieren, kannst mir ja ne PN schicken wenn du Ihn verkaufen würdest. Für den hätte Ich nämlich ne Netzwerkkarte und sogar einen Internet Browser. das wäre ja der absolute Hammer wenn das klappen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*



watercooled schrieb:


> Ok dann leider nicht. Ich könnte dir ne PS1 und Spielesammlung oder ne N64 zeigen, aber das war nach 1992


 
Denke auch die meisten Leute hier kennen ne PS1 persönlich und brauchen kein Bild


----------



## AuXilium (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Ich werde die Tage mal ein altes Pentium II Mobo auskramen und den passenden Pentium II mit 400 Mhz. Wahrscheinlich ist das jetzt nichts so prickelndes, aber immerhin 

EDIT: Shit, die sind ja von 1998...


----------



## PowerSTAI (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Also hier sieht's ja voll mau aus. 
Neja wenn noch interesse besteht für Bilder?
Könnte ich von folgenden Geräten, die ich noch habe, Bilder machen. 
Habe noch C64, C16, C128, C128D, Amiga 500 und ein Amiga 3000 da. 
Sogar ein Atari 130XE hätte ich auch noch zu Auswahl.
wenn ihr wollt?

MfG
PowerSTAI.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Sicher doch, leg los! Die alten Commodore-Rechner habe ich leider nie selbst genutzt, ich bin in einem PC-Umfeld aufgewachsen. PCs aus den 80ern und frühen 90ern sind zwar definitiv auch kultig, haben in der Hinsicht aber keine Chance gegen C64 & Co. Ich würde zum Beispiel nur zu gerne mal den MOS 6581 in natura erleben.


----------



## PowerSTAI (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Hier sind mahl ein paar.
Die Anderen muss ich erst noch machen

Ist einmal mein modifizierter C64
Und ein A500.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 
Natürlich Funktionieren alle mein Geräte noch.
Also haben noch volle Funktionen. Da ich diese einmal im Jahr Teste.


----------



## maGic (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Habe eine Siemens Nixdorf PCD-4H aus 1994....ist keine besondere Rechner, aber immerhin robuste Rechner 
Inhalt: 486 DX4-100, 32MB EDO Ram, 2GB Quantum Fireball, S3 805 Onboard.

Paar Teile davon ist spätere Zeitpunkt nachgerüstet geworden.

Keine Foto, weil Rechner noch beim Eltern steht.


----------



## PowerSTAI (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

@maGic
Den kenne ich auch noch. 

Allerdings war ich von PC damals eher Enttäuscht.
Wie ich 95 auf dem 486 Dx2 66Mhz umgestiegen bin.
Da Win 3.11 ein Rückschritt war gegenüber der Workbench V3.1
zwei Monate später kam Win95 raus. 
Hab mir sofort Win95 Gekauft.
Zuminderst war Win95 Besser wie Win 3.11.

@all

Hier kommt die zweite Staffel von Bilder   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
PowerSTAI.   



Edit:
Weis jemand was das Besondere an dem Commodore 128 ist?
Oder welch Besonderheiten dieser Computer hat?


----------



## pcfreak26 (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Cool sehe hier hat sich ja noch was getan.

Ich sehe seit 23 Jahren mal wieder einen c16,  LOL. Das war mein erster Computer.

gruss Thomas


----------



## Jimini (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die alten Commodore-Rechner habe ich leider nie selbst genutzt, ich bin in einem PC-Umfeld aufgewachsen.


 Ist bei mir leider ähnlich. Wir hatten nur mal um 1996 herum einen Amiga bei uns herumstehen, der aber eigentlich nur von mir zum Spielen genutzt wurde. Irgendwann haben den dann aber meine Eltern weggegeben, als das Teil nur noch zustaubte. Eigentlich schade, damit würde ich heutzutage gern mal wieder ein wenig herumbasteln. 
Meine eigenen wirklichen Computererfahrungen begannen dann erst 1999 mit einem Pentium III 450 und 64MB RAM, bald 128 MB RAM. War ein irre schnelles Teil damals. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Memphys (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Ich hab hier noch ein NES, afaik funktionstüchtig (zumindest als ich es vor der Müllhalde gerettet habe hats noch funktioniert), 2 Controller und Super Mario. War zwar 10 Jahre vor meiner Zeit, aber im Müll wollt ich das gute Stück trotzdem nicht sehen. Morgen gibts Fotos...


----------



## Playa (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Oh, das waren noch tolle Zeiten mit dem Amiga 500 ! - Daran erinnere ich mich heute noch gern ... 

Irgendwie haben die Mistdinger nur schrecklich viele (Disketten-)Laufwerke mit der Zeit gefressen. Ein Glück, dass man immer noch ein zusätliches, externes Laufwerk parat hatte !  

... der C16 kam mir mal in die Hände, als ich schon irgendwo bei Pentium II's angelangt bin !   
Wollte mich damit eigentlich nur kaputtlachen und sehen, was ich damals noch so verpasst habe ..


----------



## PowerSTAI (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Neu Bilder von mein alten Rechner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind Bilder von meinen Amiga A3000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg
Power STAI.


@Playa
Ja, mit den Amiga 500 und seine Diskettenlaufwerke.
Allerdings die Disketten selber, halten ganz schön viel aus. 

Zum C16, also mit der richtigen Software kann der C-16 mehr Leisten als man in Zumutetet.
Wahr sehr darüber Überrascht, was diese kleiner alles Leisten kann.
Nur so als Tip… 


@Memphys,
Ja, nur her mit dem Pics von diesen NES,.
Dann wird es wenigstens noch, bei PCGH in die Gesichte eingehen. 

NES wurde Misshandelt auf der Müllhalde, vor ihren tot Gerettet.


----------



## PowerSTAI (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Retro] Zeigt her eure Oldies (Amiga, Atari, etc. aber älter als 1996 gebaut oder Kult)*

Und ein weiteres Gerät das mich sehr, sehr lange im meinen Leben schon Begleitet.  
Ein ATARI 2600 der ersten Generation. 
Wegen dieses Stück Hardware, bin ich zum Computer erst gekommen.  
Von diesen 200 Kassetten sind leider nur noch die zwei übrig.
Die anderen habe ich vor langer zeit in den neunziger, meiner Bruder Geschenkt. 
Jeden fahl, Verbinden mich Haufen Erinnerungen, mit diesen Gerät.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Power STAI.


----------



## HisN (6. Mai 2022)

10 Jahre später, und es gibt immer noch funktionierende alte Hardware^^

Ich bastel gerade an einem alten Amiga 2000.
Erstaunlich, dass das ganze immer noch leidlich funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vad4r (Mittwoch um 10:03)

Das älteste bei mir sind wohl die Pong Konsolen, ein paar haben sich über die Jahre angesammelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

